# Grooming a shih tzu/ Training for a groomer



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

My friend is looking to get a shih tzu, and asked me to post here about what she needs to do to get her pup used to being groomed at home (as well as the tool she will need), as well what sort of things she needs to do to be a good client for a groomer. Thanks


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

From a very young age, she should brush/comb the puppy daily. Handle paws, look into ears, look into eyes, introduce nail trimming. You have to be fair, but FIRM. From my experience they usually put up a huge fuss and try to get away. NEVER let the puppy leave on it's own terms. That will create a bratty dog that learns he doesn't have to put up with grooming. I'm gentle, but I will not let them go unless they are being good. I would proably do the brushing once a day and handle the puppy throuhout the day, praising them softly for good behavior. If you give exuberant praise, the puppy will get all wound up and want to go. I always give my dog a treat after they've been groomed, so when they see the grooming basket with all my supplies, they come over to be groomed. For a puppy, I would probably give a few treats WHILE grooming them. 

One thing you need to learn to do is line brushing. There will be pics and info on the internet. But it involves groomming every area of the dog from the undercoat. If you just brush over the top coat, matts will form underneath and they can get out of control quickly.

Supplies I have:

*slicker brush with metal teeth and no balls on the end
*pin brush
*greyhound comb with medium tooth on one end and fine tooth on the other end
*a flea comb (for getting the gunk in the corner of their eyes)
*powder for plucking ears (this is something you can let your groomer do)
*nail trimmers
*doggie toothpaste and toothbrush
*rubberbands for putting the hair in a topknot (A puppy is usually about 4 months old before they have enough hair to do this. You can have your groomer trim the hair closer on the head and never have to do topknots).


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you for the info, I will pass it on. We were looking at videos last night, and it seems most people use hemostats to put in bows and rubberbands. Is this the best way to put in bands, or is there a better way?


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I never used hemostats. I just put the rubber band on their hair like I do on my own.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I use hemostats for bows in the ears, but topknots I do like I would a ponytail in my own hair. Regardless, if they are using bows/rubber bands, make sure there is NO skin in the band. The circulation will be cut off and the skin will die.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I should mention that I always check to see if the top knot is tight and pull the hair looser if necessary.


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi,

I think other members provided a lot of info already. Two things I want to add is to clip/trim between pads and groom for hygiene such as around anus, groin etc. I groom my own s/tzu but I just clip all over with #3 or #5 with teddy bear look for the face. Have you already looked into youtube where you can find grooming s/tzu? My fav is spanielmom93.


----------

